# Lolo & Switch: Caddy Content



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Been planning on bagging the caddy for a couple years and finally have gotten around to it. Ive posted in this forum a couple of times but not a whole lot. Ive bagged a mk5 with a buddy of mine but thats about the extent of my experience with bags. 

Plans are..

Accuair Switch speed
single 400c
3/8 line
5 gallon tank
Bagyard Bomber fronts
Slam specialty rears
2 link on the rear end with a panhard bar

The truck in question. 








What i like to use it for








Old wheels








new wheels








Switch speed has been here for a bit as well as the rear bags. Everything but the front bags should be getting here sometime today according to tracking info. Than will be waiting on bagyard for the fronts. 








Progress so far
















This truck is kind of just my work truck/ partial summer daily. Its got an aba swap and close ratio trans. Its not out to be to pretty just a fun little truck for hauling crap when i need to and scrapping some pavement.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

i would highly recommend moving your bags back to the axle.....back in the day i bagged my s-10....lower bag brackets were welded directly to the axle, tops were mounted to a cross brace in between the frame rails....

where you have them mounted now, there will be a ton of stress on them and require a lot of pressure to lift the weight....

just a suggestion :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree 100%

Looks like you have welding experience so i suggest weling on another 2" or 3" hss tube further back to create a mounting bracket right in front of the wheel. Where it is placed right now will require ~3x the pressure to raise to the same height as if you placed it back more


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Dubstuning said:


> This truck is kind of just my work truck/ partial summer daily. Its got an aba swap and close ratio trans. Its not out to be to pretty just a fun little truck for hauling crap when i need to and scrapping some pavement.


i like this setup you should be able to work the bags alot better once you move it back near the axle.. is that just tube stock welded? have you driven this around how does that hold up?


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

I understand completely about moving the bag further back and the differences in the pressure you would run in either position. However the buddy who is helping me did a bunch of mini trucks and ran his the same exact way for 4 years with no issues. We chose the bag location for maximum lift. Its not like the bed of this thing is heavy compared to anything else out there so im not to concerned about the canti lever setup( or whatever you call it). Well see how things go at the moment if it doesnt turn out the way i want it than maybe we will go to a bigger bag and go behind the axle. 

The truck hasnt been driven this way yet. That is just 2.5" 1/8th wall square tubing. It has alot less side to side movement right now than we anticipated and may even take it for a quick spin down the block without a panhard in to see how the back reacts. Im pretty sure its going to need the panhard bar though.

Last night we got the pins welded into the lower arms that locate the axle and the lower brackets with braces tacked onto the lower arms. 









Here is a general idea of what we have talked about for the upper brackets. Not sure at the moment as access to the top bolts may be a pain this way. The gusset just laying there would obviously be bracing the upper bag bracket.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice! I'm digging the fab work so far!


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

mhm yes a panhard bar will place the axle nicely where you want it... and yea these beds probably weigh as much as a real trucks axle lol.... well i want updates when there available! i might be doing the same thing in the future


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm liking it.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

fyi regarding people saying more pressure needed and such, shouldnt be a problem. my setup with monoleaf and re-6's and behind the axle brackets took 17 psi to get to ride height. 

love seeing this and wish i would of done it to mine. :thumbup:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

finally something different.. I was getting a bit bored to be honest.


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

Sweet build, it is some inspiration for me to stop being lazy and get mine done haha. I have had the parts for almost 6 months now :screwy:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Definitely need the panhard bar, went and pulled it off the lift with just the air shocks holding it up. I can grab the ass end and pull it back and forth with a lot of effort and get it to move about an inch. I did drop all the air out of the air shocks to drop it and i was happy with the way it turned out. 

This is without the fenders being rolled very well. We had the roller on em for a bit but they are insanely stubburn and a bit tougher than most. 








It can go about an inch and a half lower before the axle will be resting on the body so i should hopefully be able to just tuck rim in the rear. The bags will still actually have a bit to go i think.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Well been doin work lately. The back upper bag brackets are done and also strengthened by spot welding plates on the body and gusseting em. There was only room for one gusset on the passenger side because of the filler neck but honestly its probably all over kill anyway. The 2 link bars are completely done. Tanks mounted, Compressor mounted, Manifold mounted. 
























































Started on modifying the stock front strut housings for the aerosports i have here as i am not going to wait for bagyard to get this thing on the ground. 








Gonna use audi 90 bushings from 034 along with extending the travel of the shock housing past the top of the bag. Basically the same thing as wchlvr's setup just not using coils and using a stock strut. Im not going to be able to go as low as i want with this setup unless i offset the hood to accommodate height of the caps which i really dont want to do. Its only a temporary setup to get me to sowo and however long it takes to get the bagyards here. From what i have figured i can go low enough to need a notch but dont think ill do that till after sowo. 

Got rid of these








audi 90 bushings








Only major thing left to do is the panhard but it should be pretty easy. I should have the caps and panhard done tomorrow as i need steel and the warehouse isnt open on weekends.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

would like to see pics or video of it aired out, ride hight, and aired up when your done with the panhard bar ... just want to see how much movement you get out of your axle because of the panhard bar it probably wont be much but I'm picky and i cant decide if i want to go through the hassle of putting a four link in. 

Great work so far though! looking good


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Got to sowo and i should have a bunch of pics from here and with what i finished up before heading out. Im very pleased minimal movement in my eyes. I set it up so its perfectly aligned when dropped not at ride height. Ill try to get some pics of it all the way up and down. We were stressing the panhard and once we did it it was stupid simple.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Everything is pretty much done until the bagyards come in for the front. The rear is as low as it will go without chopping the axle. Tire hits inner fender 
I added 1.5 degrees to the axle with shims but it didnt do a whole lot of good. Also ended up cutting the inner lip off the fender as it wasnt rolling worth a crap. It has about a half inch to go before the rear axle hits the body. So there is enough in it to tuck a bit of rim. On to some pictures.... 

Finished Strut 








Drivers rear bag 








Passenger Rear bag 








Panhard 
























Management mounted behind the seat not pretty but gets the job done. 









The finished product a bit dirty this is all up shots 
















Down 
















Almost tucking. If i had some weight in it i bet it would go.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks great man :beer:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Looks great man :beer:


Thanks

Cancelled the bagyards going to order airlifts sleeved builder struts or just modify these some more to get the front down


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

awesome build man, i love seeing stuff like this. Keep it up :beer:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys:beer:

Decided i would start shortening some stock sachs hydraulic inserts by 3" gonna take the actual rod to a hydraulic place tomorrow to get it turned down or possibly my machinist. After that i will be shortening the housings and rest of the shock insert parts. Im glad i didnt get the bagyards this is way sweeter and a lot cheaper lol.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice dude :thumbup: damn i want a caddy so bad now :banghead:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

So much good stuff going in here!

I'm in! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Well havent updated this as i havent done anything new really. 

Will be going under the knife again in about a week. 

Plans-
I bought another caddy thats in rough shape and im hacking off the bed and making a trailer and bagging that with a two link & panhard bar to go with this :screwy:










Bought a wrecked mk4 tdi and am swaping everything over into the truck with a malone tune and later nozzles and bigger turbo. 










Switch out the aerosport over bilstein fronts for some airlift sleeved builders as it will be a pain to go about it the way i had planned. The aerosports over bilsteins dont go low enough and ride like crap. I could make em get the car lower but i would need to space out the wheels and i dont wanna do that. 

Wheel change- thinking maybe some ats type 5's

Thanks for the comments so far guys.


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow your doin work! You gotta spend a day or two cleanin up the caddy (green one), its in desperate need. Im subscribed!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

im into see the trailer.. gonna be wicked.. :thumbup:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Other trailer project fell through. Dude was gonna sell it and im ready to head to his place and text him and said he had a change of heart. Lame

So new trailer caddy AKA- Trarler (we call the truck oscar the trar so this fit)








Havent decided if i want to do a whole seperate compressor, tank, and valves in the back for the trailer so i can just run electrical back or just run lines like a semi does from a couple valves by my tank. I was thinking of atleast putting another couple small tanks under it for added play time. Dunno thoughts? 

Couple quick cell phone picks of the winter rollers well i do the tdi swap. Shes a bit lower i think.


----------



## johnbmxinvasion (Jan 26, 2008)

awesome! i also have a mini trucker helping me do the air build on my caddy. we had planned 2-link with pan hard or (cant remember the term) a diagonal bar that ties the front of one bar and the axle.... hows your pressure out back when at ride height? when aired out, is the axle resting on the bottom of bed or the bag.

so glad i found this.
thanks for a good write up.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i can dig it


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

opcorn: so good


----------



## war.monkey (Nov 4, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

johnbmxinvasion said:


> awesome! i also have a mini trucker helping me do the air build on my caddy. we had planned 2-link with pan hard or (cant remember the term) a diagonal bar that ties the front of one bar and the axle.... hows your pressure out back when at ride height? when aired out, is the axle resting on the bottom of bed or the bag.
> 
> so glad i found this.
> thanks for a good write up.


Thanks for the kind words guys! 

I usually run about 40 psi out back at ride height. If there is crap in the bed more obviously. When i drop it to the ground with the black Oscam wheels the axle rests on the bed. Only way to go lower would be to put some drop plates on or hack up the bed.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

This really makes me want a caddy. Watching for more progress on the truck itself and the trailer. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Woot Trarler wheels just showed up









Straight from germany yo:beer:


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

vwovw said:


> :thumbup:


Nice to see ya on another forum lol.


----------



## esFlip (Oct 27, 2007)

More! Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Some Airlift Universals to start getting the front down. 










Also building my own towers for more than adequate clearance around the bags. They end up kinda close with the double bellow. Just as they did with the previous setup. This will also ensure if/when i want to do a unibody drop i will lay out how i want.


----------



## goneeuro (May 18, 2004)

Can you give me a quick explanation how the panhard works? Maybe it's because it's 4am and I'm really tired, but wouldn't your setup push the bed towards the drivers side when aired out? I've never bagged anything so I'm trying to learn all I can. Really want a bagged caddy and this looks to be the best way with my resources.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

goneeuro said:


> Can you give me a quick explanation how the panhard works? Maybe it's because it's 4am and I'm really tired, but wouldn't your setup push the bed towards the drivers side when aired out? I've never bagged anything so I'm trying to learn all I can. Really want a bagged caddy and this looks to be the best way with my resources.


The beam will shift side to side when aired up and down. Ive never actually went and really tried to figure out how much. I dialed in the beam when completely dropped and with my ride height ive never noticed any real dog legging or adverse tire wear or anything. 

We are actually starting on the unibody drop on this in the next few weeks. Time permitting.


----------



## goneeuro (May 18, 2004)

Did you make that bar or is it something I can order? If I go 2 link I may follow this design. I may end up going with a bag and single leaf though. We will see. Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

goneeuro said:


> Did you make that bar or is it something I can order? If I go 2 link I may follow this design. I may end up going with a bag and single leaf though. We will see. Thanks for the answer though.


We made everything here at my shop.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

thats cool.

Elvir


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Good stuff opcorn:


----------

